# Leesville insight



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

So I plan on fishing Leesville for the first time ever next weekend for muskies. Have never fished it before and was just looking for some ideas of what and where to start? I plan on casting only. Just wondering if one end of the lake seems to produce more than the other? And maybe any "go to" style of baits? I have a little of everything. Any input would be greatly appreciated! 

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Fishballz said:


> So I plan on fishing Leesville for the first time ever next weekend for muskies. Have never fished it before and was just looking for some ideas of what and where to start? I plan on casting only. Just wondering if one end of the lake seems to produce more than the other? And maybe any "go to" style of baits? I have a little of everything. Any input would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


I was down yesterday for the first time in years.Used to muskie fish it a lot. I was looking for saugeye yesterday.Tried trolling and the weeds were killing me.I don't know the lake very well anymore.Cast over top of the deep weeds.Fishing Marshall is the expert,maybe he will jump on and give you some pointers


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Please guy's, not all at once here lol!!

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I like bucktails over the tope of the weedbeds if there not at the surface already. Near the dam and off the beach were always good. Sissons with pinned lips were a staple 10-20 years ago.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks snake!! I'm really looking forward to fishing there this weekend. Gives me something to start with!! I have yet to catch a top water ski so I'll probably throw plenty of that early and late. Thank you again

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Edges of the weedbeds are good too.


----------



## RibSplitter44 (Nov 28, 2012)

Bulldawgs, bulldawgs and more bulldawgs…. seems like the only bait I can move a fish on right now. Was at the Pettersburg end yesterday and lost one. Not much in the way of weeds up there this year... Heard they are trolling sissons and hot-n-tots


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks rib!! I definitely have some to throw! Do the fish seem to like more natural colors in that lake?

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## RibSplitter44 (Nov 28, 2012)

My color of choice is firetiger… shad color is second. My dad likes white and catches on that but its hard to beat firetiger in that lake... at least for me


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Weeds are non-existent this year at Leesville (compared to past) Really changes my "hot spots" and in fact, without weeds, most of my "hot spots" are gone this year. IMO, trollers have had the advantage this year so far.. Smaller minnow baits & bucktails are usually my go to.. THis year my timing of the post-spawn fast action never happened.. Still love the lake and the tranquility of a 9.9 lake! How did you do Fishballz?


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

The musky got the better of me. We fished pretty hard all weekend and only saw one ski. Talked to one kid who caught a 38 by the damn on a red October tube. I was surprised how warm the water was, those fish had to be deep I would think. We even did a bit of trolling just trying to learn the lake. Awesome lake! I can't wait to go back and fish it after it starts to cool down a bit.

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------

